# Sheet Goods/Lumber Storage Cart



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I've been wanting to do this for a while and chipping away at it over the last few weeks when I had a free moment or two. With hurricane Sandy approaching my wife really wanted her car in the garage, which wasn't going to happen until this was finished. So with a big push in the two days preceding the storm I got it done, filled it up and stashed it away ASAP. Finally getting around to posting. This is based on the plans here: Sheet Goods Cart which I modified for my needs. The plans call for 6' but I didn't want 8' sheet goods getting chipped so I made it the full 8' long. If you attempt this be sure to double check the measurements as I found a few to be off. I recycled some plywood I picked up cheap on Craig's List to save money on the build, and used steel casters which work pretty well (dang thing is heavy!) Overall very happy so far. It sure has saved me space. :thumbsup:

Not the most extensive photo shoot but it should give you an idea.








The back side holds the sheet goods. You can see some lattice but I have some ply and MDF pieces there as well.








Pretty handy to have. :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's very cool shop dad. Great way to utilize space and make momma happy. Lol
It's a win win!!!!


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool! I need to build one of these too, have way too many pcs cluttering things up. There is another one I've been looking at in Wood magazine that is vertical (if you have the headroom to accommodate).


----------

